# Barben in der Maas



## Weed888 (27. Mai 2007)

Hallo Boardies!

Eine Frage hätte ich, und zwar wo kann man zwischen Maastricht und Roermond ( oder in Roermond) gezielt auf Barben angeln!?! Ich war jetzt schon öfters an der Maas habe aber nur Brassen gefangen und bin auch in Sachen Zander und Barsch in den Plassen mehr oder weniger erfolgreich, und frage mich immer wie ich speziell wo ich es auf barben versuchen könnte! Wäre sehr dankbar wenn ihr mir ein paar Tips geben könntet!!!
Grüße aus der Eifel euer Weed#c


----------



## Mack (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Barben in der Maas*

Hallo Weed

Die einzige Angel-Stelle wo du gezielt auf  Barben erfolgreich angeln kannst ist in Maastricht-Borgharen hinter dem Überlauf.
Habe selbst schon einige schöne Exemplare dort an Land ziehen können. Ich weis es nicht genau, aber  meines Erachtens sind Barben dort geschützt!
Und müssen wieder zurück ins Wasser  #v
Wenn du noch Infos über die Anreise brauchst, schick mir mal Mail oder nen Pin
Gruß aus der Eifel 
Mack


----------



## Weed888 (28. Mai 2007)

*AW: Barben in der Maas*

hi danke für den super tip könntest du mit ein paar infos zukommen lassen zwecks anreise und falls möglich ein google earth bild von der stelle das wäre super weil bin in sachen barbe echt ein newbie


----------



## Weed888 (8. Juni 2007)

*AW: Barben in der Maas*

ja hm noch eine frage gibt es sonst nirgendwo eine möglich keit auf barben zu angeln bei oder in roermond???


----------



## Weed888 (27. Juni 2007)

*AW: Barben in der Maas*

hi ich bin es nochmal und zwar wollte ich am freitag mal losziehen auf barbus barbus, aber meine frage ist wie sieht es da aus mit dem wasserstand und der strömung nach dem ganzen regen in letzter zeit!! kann mir da einer was zu sagen!?!


----------



## Weed888 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Barben in der Maas*

Hallo???#h

kann mir keiner von euch was über die pegelstände sagen und ob man dort momentan also morgen angeln oder ist die strömung zu heftig???bitte um hile 

Danke grüße WEED


----------



## powermike1977 (28. Juni 2007)

*AW: Barben in der Maas*

hi,

weiss nicht wie gut dein holländisch ist, aber utner dieser seite
http://www.infocentrum-binnenwateren.nl/hoogwater/

kannst du aktuelles zum wasserstand - auch speziell in borgharen lesen. momentan sind keine hochwassermeldungen angegeben. die seite ist glaube ich sogar teilweise auf deutsch übersetzt .
über strömiungen habe ich da niox gelesen, aber googlen kann an ja alles!

cheers,
mike


----------

